# Faelan's field training session



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, that's excellent! I am simply green with envy.....
good job Faelan!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Alrighty Miss Fancy Pants movie maker, Faelan is looking good!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

That was great. You could see her getting better.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Alrighty Miss Fancy Pants movie maker, Faelan is looking good!


LOL - actually that's my video conversion software, I am not so artistic!! 

BTW that is a line of brambles on the bottom of the hill with a smallish ditch on the other side .. I thought he mostly punched through nicely


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> wow, that's excellent! I am simply green with envy.....
> good job Faelan!


Thanks  
Frank is really good - I cancelled another training session to be able to work with him and 'the team' - how often does that happen? 2 field training opportunities in one day?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> That was great. You could see her getting better.


Thanks  Faelan is really a smart boyo .. I am so lucky.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great job! I love to see happy working dogs, his tail was wagging the whole time.


----------

